# Problème fsroot tree suite suppression partition BOOTCAMP



## PhalangeDuSinge (14 Juin 2019)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Possesseur d'un Imac 27 pouces de fin 2014 (celui avec un FusionDrive de 3To), j'ai malheureusement installé Mojave dès sa sortie.

Ayant une partition bootcamp, cela m'a bien sûr rendu Windows complètement inutilisable.

Hier, j'ai donc décidé de le réinstaller et je l'ai fait sans m'être informé un minimum (comme sur votre forum par exemple), en supprimant purement et simplement la partition BOOTCAMP qui était présente sur mon disque.

En voulant réinstaller windows via Bootcamp, la tâche s'est arrêtée au moment du partitionnage (ou partitionnement) du disque.

L'utilitaire de disque m'a informé que le fameux "fsroot tree" était invalide, rendant l'installation de windows impossible.

J'ai parcouru le forum et je me suis aperçu que pas mal de monde (principalement ceux qui formatent les disques "à l'arrache") avait eu ce problème.

Je me retourne vers vous, bonnes âmes charitables pour tenter de résoudre mon problème.

Je suis entrain de créer une sauvegarde Time Machine, mais ayant près d'1 To à sauvegarder sur un NAS, c'est un petit peu long. Je prends donc un peu d'avance en venant vous voir.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2019)

Bonjour *PhalangeDuSinge*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (14 Juin 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac.

Ca me donne ce résultat:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            990.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s4
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegarde... 1.0 TB     disk3s2

iMac-de-Christine:~ Alexandre$
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2019)

Je vois que tu as un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* (introduit par l'OS Mojave).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


la commande vérifie le *conteneur apfs* et ses 4 volumes

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (14 Juin 2019)

J'ai exécuté la commande, mais je me demande si la sauvegarde TIME MACHINE en cours n'a pas posé problème.

En tout cas, voici la réponse de la commande:


```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
error: inode_val: object (oid 0xc3667be0): invalid parent_id (0x0)
Snapshot is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2019)

La vérification a examiné le *Conteneur* (0 fautes) > puis engagé le volume *Macintosh HD* (*snapshot* invalide et interruption de l'opération) -->

- il vaudrait mieux poursuivre l'examen lorsque la sauvegarde TM sera terminée. C'est Time Machine qui a créé le *snapshot* (instantané du volume) en cours d'utilisation > car il constitue une image en lecture seule du volume qui sert de source de la sauvegarde.​


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (14 Juin 2019)

Et si j'arrêtais la sauvegarde? car, ayant quasiment 1To d'occupé sur le disque, j'ai bien peur que la sauvegarde dure un bon moment


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2019)

Laisse-la s'effectue et on reprendra demain.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (14 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Laisse-la s'effectue et on reprendra demain.



Très bien, on revoit ça demain.
Mais ça fait 24 heures que ça sauvegarde non stop et la taille de la sauvegarde ne fait que 200 Go, pour un disque plein à 1To.

Wait and see ...

En tout cas, merci pour ta célérité. J'ai lu quelques unes de tes interventions, je n'y ai rien compris, mais ça avait l'aire de fonctionner pour ceux que tu as dépanné.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

Bon bah Time Machine fait un petit peu ce qu'il veut. 
Il tourne en boucle sans même me créer un point de sauvegarde viable (impossible d'appuyer sur le bouton "restaurer").

Donc je ne vois plus trop ce que je peux faire.....


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Est-ce que la sauvegarde est terminée ?


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

Absolument pas !!!
Si je lis bien les informations, il doit rester environ..... 617 Go de sauvegarde à faire !!!!


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Il serait peut-être plus raisonnable alors d'arrêter la sauvegarde (comme tu le proposais déjà). On pourrait ensuite enquêter sur l'*apfs*.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

Je n'y vois aucun inconvénient.
Faudrait-il encore que je puisse faire ça correctement (ou plutôt que je sache comment faire faire ça correctement). Car, pour tout t'avouer, c'est la première fois que j'utilise le Time Machine.
J'utilise habituellement un NAS pour garder une copie de certains dossiers.

J'ai donc arrêté la sauvegarde qui était en cours et j'ai désactivé la sauvegarde automatique. Je ne sais pas s'il y a autre chose à faire pour que l'arrêt de la sauvegarde soit "propre".


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Je n'utilise pas Time Machine : rien que  des clones.

Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

```
Last login: Sat Jun 15 18:20:40 on console
iMac-de-Christine:~ Alexandre$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            990.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s4
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie l'*apfs*

Poste l'affichage obtenu.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 2
error: inode_val: object (oid 0xc3667be0): invalid parent_id (0x0)
Snapshot is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Il y a toujours un *snapshot* invalide. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1
```


qui liste les *snapshots* existants

Poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

```
Snapshots for disk2s1 (2 found)
|
+-- Name: com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-06-14-195303
|   XID:  476379
|   NOTE: This snapshot sets the minimal allowed size of APFS Container disk2
|
+-- Name: com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-06-15-183224
    XID:  481821
```

Tout ceci est de l'hébreux pour moi


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Les *snapshots* sont des instantanés du volume > stockés hors du volume dans un magasin de l'*apfs*. Il imagent un état temporel du volume sous forme de métadonnée > et permettent la réversion éventuelle du volume à l'état temporel imagé.

- ils peuvent avoir 2 effets collatéraux dommageables : *a)* il retiennent comme occupés tous les blocs du volume correspondant aux fichiers imagés > même si l'utilisateur a supprimé ensuite des tas de fichiers de ces blocs (= génération d'un espace occupé fantôme) > *b)* ils peuvent bloquer un repartitionnement > si les blocs verrouillés se trouvent mal placés en queue d'espace du *Conteneur apfs*.​
Tu as donc *2* *snapshots*. On va voir s'ils acceptent la suppression. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteSnapshot disk2s1 -xid 476379
```


la commande supprime le *snapshot* d'identifiant *476379*

Poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

Ça a duré trois secondes...


```
Deleting APFS Snapshot XID 476379 "com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-06-14-195303" from APFS Volume disk2s1
Started APFS operation
Finished APFS operation
```

Il semble que ça ait bien fonctionné


```
iMac-de-Christine:~ Alexandre$ diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1
Snapshot for disk2s1 (1 found)
|
+-- Name: com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-06-15-183224
    XID:  481821
    NOTE: This snapshot sets the minimal allowed size of APFS Container disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

La suppression du 1er n'a pas posé de problème. Au second ! Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteSnapshot disk2s1 -xid 481821
```


la commande supprime le *snapshot* d'identifiant *481821*

Poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

Je crois que c'est bon aussi.


```
Deleting APFS Snapshot XID 481821 "com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-06-15-183224" from APFS Volume disk2s1
Started APFS operation
Finished APFS operation
iMac-de-Christine:~ Alexandre$
```


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

Par la même occasion je vérifie le conteneur apfs


```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: inode_val: object (oid 0xc3667be0): invalid parent_id (0x0)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Le cap du magasin des *snapshots* a bien été passé > mais voici la nouvelle erreur -->

```
fsroot tree is invalid
```


le *fsroot tree* est la branche de l'*apfs* > génératrice spécifique du volume *Macintosh HD*. Cette erreur est plus moins handicapante.

Voici un test. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2.5t jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *2,5 To* et crée un volume *Brol* standard de *500 Go*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

Voici sa réponse: 


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 621 506 297 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 378 876 928 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 984 419 926 016 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: inode_val: object (oid 0xc3667be0): invalid parent_id (0x0)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 3 000 383 225 856 to 2 378 876 928 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s3 as a 579 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 49152k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Malgré l'erreur du *fsroot tree* > le repartitionnement a fonctionné. Pour qu'on le voie --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.4 TB     disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    621.4 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.5 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            954.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s4
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegarde... 1.0 TB     disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Voici le nouveau volume -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    621.4 GB   disk1s3
```


pour rétablir la situation d'origine > passe la commande :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui supprime la partition *Brol* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

Je ne sais vraiment pas comment tu fais pour t'y retrouver dans tout ça....


```
Started erase on disk1s3 Brol
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 621 506 297 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 3 000 383 225 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 3 000 382 197 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: inode_val: object (oid 0xc3667be0): invalid parent_id (0x0)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 2 378 876 928 000 to 3 000 383 225 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            954.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s4
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegarde... 1.0 TB     disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Retour au départ -->

- les problèmes de repartitionnement provenaient des *snapshots* et pas de l'erreur du *fsroot tree*.​
Tu as le choix -->

- aller de l'avant avec l'Assistant BootCamp (création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* et installation de Windows) en laissant l'erreur en place​
- réparer l'erreur d'abord > ce qui doit impliquer une suppression / recréation de l'*apfs*. Vu le temps mis par une sauvegarde *TM* > préférer un clonage à destination du volume de sauvegharde.​


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

Je vais opter pour la suppression et recréation de l'apfs avant une réinstallation.

Mais pour le clonage du disque, y a-t-il une manipulation particulière à faire ou un "simple" copier-coller suffit.

De plus, je n'ai aucune idée de savoir comment supprimer et recréer l'apfs


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Est-ce que le volume que tu avais destiné à ta TM est le volume de *1 To* intitulé : *Copies de sauvegarde* ?


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

Le nom "copie de sauvegarde" était donné lors de l'utilisation de TM. Je ne lui ai pas donné ce nom. Je crois que c'est le mac qui le nomme comme cela.

Si j'utilise l'utilitaire de disque, il me marque effectivement le disque "copies de sauvegarde" dans la partie "image disque"


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Je vois que le volume *Copies de sauvegarde* relève d'une image-disque --> il ne s'agit pas du disque d'un DDE branché en filaire USB au Mac ?


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

Si j'ai bien compris, je copie l'intégralité du disque "Macintosh HD" sur le NAS, et je supprime tout le conteneur apfs.

Mais comment récupérer la copie du disque à l'issue ?


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que le volume *Copies de sauvegarde* relève d'une image-disque --> il ne s'agit pas du disque d'un DDE branché en filaire USB au Mac ?



Absolument pas, il s'agit d'une partition créée sur un NAS


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Tu utilises donc un NAS (la copie se fait en Wi-Fi : ce qui doit expliquer sa lenteur).

- je ne sais pas si un clonage (via un logicie de clonage) est supporté à destination du volume.​


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu utilises donc un NAS (la copie se fait en Wi-Fi : ce qui doit expliquer sa lenteur).
> 
> - je ne sais pas si un clonage (via un logicie de clonage) est supporté à destination du volume.​



Très bonne question. Pour accélérer tout cela, je peux éventuellement passer par l'éthernet et voir si un clonage à destination d'un disque sur un NAS serait envisageable. 

Si tel est le cas, tu me conseilles donc de cloner le disque Macintosh HD sur le NAS, et après, il y a une manipulation particulière pour formater l'apfs et réinstaller le clone ?


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (15 Juin 2019)

En tout cas, je te remercie pour toutes tes informations et vais chercher de mon côté pour cloner le disque sur le NAS et tenter après de supprimer l'intégralité du disque pour le réinstaller la sauvegarde proprement.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Quand tu as un clone dans le volume d'un DDE branché en fllaire (genre USB) > le Mac peut démarrer sur le clone à la fin. De la session du clone > il est alors facile de supprimer l'*apfs* > le recréer > puis lancer un clonage à rebours.

J'ai une solution a te proposer : tu as un Fusion Drive avec un *Conteneur apfs* d'un capacité de *3,1 To*. Et tu as *955 Go* de données à cloner -->

- effectuons un repartitionnement du *Conteneur apfs* afin de dégager un volume *Clone* de *1,1 To* en queue de HDD. Puis clonage => à destination du volume *Clone* > démarrage sur *Clone* > suppression / recréation de l'*apfs* > clonage à rebours > démarrage sur le nouveau *Macintosh HD* > suppression de *Clone* > récupération de son espace.​
=> qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quand tu as un clone dans le volume d'un DDE branché en fllaire (genre USB) > le Mac peut démarrer sur le clone à la fin. De la session du clone > il est alors facile de supprimer l'*apfs* > le recréer > puis lancer un clonage à rebours.
> 
> J'ai une solution a te proposer : tu as un Fusion Drive avec un *Conteneur apfs* d'un capacité de *3,1 To*. Et tu as *955 Go* de données à cloner -->
> 
> ...



Bonsoir macomaniac, je te présente mes excuses étant donné que je n'ai pas reçu (ou bien alors pas vu) la notification m'indiquant que tu avais répondu à mon message. 

J'étais donc parti sur le fait que j'allais devoir formater le disque et réinstaller MacOs.

Ce que je tente de faire depuis maintenant une semaine.

Comme j'ai eu quelques soucis (d'ailleurs je n'ai pas réussi à installer une partition Bootcamp), je voulais t'en faire part et c'est comme ça que j'ai vu que tu avais répondu à mon message quasiment dans la foulée.

Bref...

Je te fais un rapide résumé: 
J'ai effectué une sauvegarde TimeMachine (ce qui m'a déjà pris un certains temps). J'ai ensuite formaté le disque et j'ai voulu réinstaller à partir d'une sauvegarde TimeMachine. 
J'ai essayé avec deux sauvegardes différentes, ça a planté vers la fin à chaque fois.

J'ai donc réinstallé MacOs et j'ai restauré les données à partir de Time Machine. Je me suis donc retrouvé avec mon espace de travail, comme avant.

Là, je me suis dit que j'allais vérifier le disque et il n'a été constaté aucune erreur. 

Je suis donc passé par Bootcamp pour installer Windows. 

Et ça plante à partir du moment où il partitionne le disque, m'indiquant qu'il y avait un problème sur le disque et que je devais utiliser l'utilitaire de disque, lequel ne me détecte aucune erreur. 

Je suis donc revenu au point de départ avec, cette fois ci, aucune erreur de détectée sur le disque. 

Je me permets donc de revenir te voir afin de savoir ce que tu en penses.

Concernant ce que tu proposais, que je ne lis que maintenant après avoir passé une semaine à faire un peu tout et n'importe quoi, je me dis que ça aurait certainement été plus efficace que ce que j'ai essayé de faire.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut te servir, voila ce que me retourne la commande: diskutil verifyVolume disk2


```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 3
Checking snapshot 2 of 3
Checking snapshot 3 of 3
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066688+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066752+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066816+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066880+59) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661563+5) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661568+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661632+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661696+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661760+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661824+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661888+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661952+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443662016+33) bitmap address (4440)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Tu as fait ce qu'il fallait en passant par une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Pour ce qui est de l'*apfs* > 2 choses sont à noter -->

*- a)* d'abord ceci :

```
Checking snapshot 1 of 3
Checking snapshot 2 of 3
Checking snapshot 3 of 3
```


il y a 3 snapshots (instantanés du volume de démarrage) > qui verrouillent des blocs dans ce volume et sont susceptibles de bloquer un repartitionnement.

*- b)* ensuite cela :

```
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: ----
```


qui signale une sur-allocation d'espace de blocs. Je ne opense pas qu'elle soit critique pour ce qui est d'un repartitionnement.
----------

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la commande liste les snapshots du volume de démarrage

Poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

```
iMac-de-Christine:~ Alexandre$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-06-20-124939
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-06-20-152025
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-06-20-190033
iMac-de-Christine:~ Alexandre$
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

D'abord > pour fermer le robinet à *snapshots* > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => décoche la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*".

Ensuite > pour supprimer les *snapshots* > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime le lot de *snapshots*. Attends d'entendre une voix prononcer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en signal de fin.

Repasse alors la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste les *snapshots*

=> est-ce que tu as un retour ?


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Aucun retour après la dernière commande


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que j'ai essayé de faire des partitions BOOTCAMP de plusieurs tailles. Elles semblent se créer à en dessous de 450 Go, pour une raison que j'ignore.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

*Snapshots* supprimés. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie la configuration actuelle.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            933.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 50.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s4
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde mac          2.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *32.0 GB    disk4
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              32.0 GB    disk4s1
```

Sachant que j'ai un DD externe pour la sauvegarde Time Machine et une clé USB prête pour l'installation de windows.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Passe la commande-test -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2t fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list disk1
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *2 To* > crée en queue de HDD un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *1 To* en format *FAT-32* > affiche la configuration du seul HDD

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 1 121 506 295 808 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 878 876 930 048 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 963 213 524 992 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066688+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066752+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066816+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066880+59) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661563+5) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661568+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661632+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661696+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661760+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661824+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661888+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661952+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443662016+33) bitmap address (4440)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 3 000 383 225 856 to 1 878 876 930 048 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

La mention d'échec -->

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


pourrait bien signaler une erreur interne à l'*apfs* > induite à son installation > non apparente à la vérification mais seulement décelée par une tentative de redimensionnement.

Afin de voir si elle est réductible ou non > redémarre > les touches *⌘R* pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours. Lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->

- dans le coin gauche supérieur du panneau > clique la pastille : "*Présentation*" et sélectionne : "*Afficher tous les appareils*".​
- sélectionne le *Conteneur* global de l'*apfs* > et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus​
Redémarre ensuite et réouvre ta session normale. Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2t fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list disk1
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 1 121 506 295 808 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 878 876 930 048 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 963 280 633 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066688+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066752+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066816+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066880+59) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661563+5) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661568+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661632+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661696+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661760+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661824+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661888+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661952+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443662016+33) bitmap address (4440)
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 3 000 383 225 856 to 1 878 876 930 048 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Les disques ont permuté d'index > ce qui fait que c'est le SSD qui est affiché comme *disk1*. Mais l'erreur est toujours présente.

Afin de vérifier si un repartitionnement plus léger serait supporté > passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


qui tente de créer un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *300 Go* seulement

Poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Il me semble que ça a fonctionné. Mais pourquoi ....


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 321 506 295 808 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 678 876 930 048 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 963 280 633 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066688+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066752+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066816+64) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066880+59) bitmap address (3b7a)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661563+5) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661568+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661632+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661696+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661760+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661824+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661888+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661952+64) bitmap address (4440)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443662016+33) bitmap address (4440)
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 3 000 383 225 856 to 2 678 876 930 048 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 627785984 sectors in 9809156 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=937625600 drv=0x80 bsec=627939328 bspf=76640 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                321.5 GB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

De quelle taille voudrais-tu la partition *BOOTCAMP* définitive ?


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

J'aurai souhaité 1 To. 

Mais saurais tu pourquoi ça a fonctionné cette fois ci pour 300 Go et pas pour les autres redimensionnements ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

La raison du blocage m'échappe. On va opérer par tranches successives > puis regroupement.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2450g jhfs+ TEMP 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande re-rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *2450 Go* et crée une partition *TEMP* de *350 Go* environ

Poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Il semble avoir créer la partition TEMP en plus de la BOOTCAMP

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 350 000 001 024 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 328 876 929 024 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 963 280 633 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066688+64) bitmap address (2a17f)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066752+64) bitmap address (2a17f)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066816+64) bitmap address (2a17f)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066880+59) bitmap address (2a17f)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661563+5) bitmap address (2aa45)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661568+64) bitmap address (2aa45)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661632+64) bitmap address (2aa45)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661696+64) bitmap address (2aa45)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661760+64) bitmap address (2aa45)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661824+64) bitmap address (2aa45)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661888+64) bitmap address (2aa45)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661952+64) bitmap address (2aa45)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443662016+33) bitmap address (2aa45)
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 2 678 876 930 048 to 2 328 876 929 024 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s5 as a 326 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 32768k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s5
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.3 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS TEMP                    349.9 GB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                321.5 GB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Allez ! encore une tranche... Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2120g jhfs+ BROL 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *2,12 To* et crée une partition *BROL* de *330 Go* environ

Poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Ca a été la tranche de trop...

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 329 999 998 976 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 998 876 930 048 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 963 280 633 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066688+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066752+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066816+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066880+59) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661563+5) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661568+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661632+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661696+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661760+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661824+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661888+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661952+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443662016+33) bitmap address (4418)
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 2 328 876 929 024 to 1 998 876 930 048 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.3 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS TEMP                    349.9 GB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                321.5 GB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Alors plus modeste -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2220g jhfs+ BROL 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

...

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 230 000 001 024 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 098 876 928 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 963 280 633 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066688+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066752+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066816+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066880+59) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661563+5) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661568+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661632+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661696+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661760+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661824+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661888+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661952+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443662016+33) bitmap address (4418)
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 2 328 876 929 024 to 2 098 876 928 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.3 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS TEMP                    349.9 GB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                321.5 GB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Encore une tentative plus modeste -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2300g jhfs+ BROL 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Pas mieux....
Tu n'aurais pas quelque chose de plus...radical ?


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 150 000 001 024 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 178 876 928 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 963 280 633 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066688+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066752+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066816+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066880+59) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661563+5) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661568+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661632+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661696+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661760+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661824+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661888+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661952+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443662016+33) bitmap address (4418)
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 2 328 876 929 024 to 2 178 876 928 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.3 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS TEMP                    349.9 GB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                321.5 GB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Le plus radical consisterait à supprimer le Fusion Drive > puis le recréer > et tester un repartitionnement avant réinstallation d'OS.

- est-ce qu'une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *671 Go* te conviendrait (dans l'état actuel des lieux) ?​


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Je me pose la question de savoir si ce n'est pas à cause de l'ancienne partition BOOTCAMP qui était présente sur le disque lors de la mise à jour vers Mojave. Cette dernière devait faire aux alentours de 700 Go et il semble qu'on ne puisse pas créer une partition plus grande que cette valeur justement.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Une partition de cette taille conviendra. 

Mais je ne saurai pas pourquoi ça bloque. Penses-tu que l'assistance Apple puisse en connaître la raison ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Je ne peux pas te dire à quoi c'est dû. Tu as un disque de très grande capacité (*3 To*) et pas mal de données qui débordent du SSD sur ce disque. Je ne sais pas si le Fusion Drive *apfs* a des limites de partitionnement autour de la barre des *2,2 To* pour le HDD ou s'il y a une erreur interne de l'*apfs* tel qu'il s'est installé.

Peut-être que le *kernel* qui prend en charge ces partitionnements et leurs volumes --> se trouve-t-il tant soit peu à la ramasse.

Pour vérifier cette dernière conjecture > redémarre une fois > ta session réouverte > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2300g jhfs+ BROL 0b ; diskutil list
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Je poste en deux fois

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 150 000 001 024 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 178 876 928 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 963 347 742 720 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066688+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066752+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066816+64) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900370066880+59) bitmap address (3b52)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661563+5) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661568+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661632+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661696+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661760+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661824+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661888+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443661952+64) bitmap address (4418)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Tier2 device: (1125900443662016+33) bitmap address (4418)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 2 328 876 929 024 to 2 178 876 928 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.3 TB     disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS TEMP                    349.9 GB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                321.5 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.5 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            933.9 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 50.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s4
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde mac          2.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *32.0 GB    disk4
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              32.0 GB    disk4s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Échec encore. Passe la commande (copie-la bien jusqu'au *disk1* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk1s3 0b ; diskutil eraseVolume fat32 BOOTCAMP disk1s3 ; diskutil list disk1
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace à la partitoin *TEMP* > reformate la partition augmentée en *FAT-32* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* > réaffiche la configuration du HDD

Poste le retour.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

```
Started erase on disk1s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk1s3 TEMP
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk1s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume TEMP appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk1s3 TEMP
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.3 TB     disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS TEMP                    671.4 GB   disk1s3
Started erase on disk1s3 TEMP
Unmounting disk
Erasing
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s4: 1310950784 sectors in 20483606 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=254031872 drv=0x80 bsec=1311270912 bspf=160032 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk1s4 BOOTCAMP
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.3 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                671.4 GB   disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Voici le mieux qu'on ait pu faire -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                671.4 GB   disk1s4
```


tu n'as qu'à essayer d'installer Windows-10 à cette destination (il faut que tu aies un volume externe démarrable d'installation de Windows).


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

En tout état de cause, et même si la finalité n'est pas totalement atteinte, je te remercie grandement pour l'aide qui tu m'as apportée.

Je te prie de m'excuser d'avoir pris autant de ton temps (surtout quand je vois que tu le fais très très fréquemment avec les autres membres du forum).


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Pour windows 10, tout était déjà prêt sur une clé USB. Je ne pense pas que ça pose problème.

Merci et bonne fin de soirée à toi.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu installer Windows dans le volume *BOOTCAMP*.

- sinon > il faudrait reprendre les opérations à la base : suppression du Fusion Drive etc.​


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (20 Juin 2019)

Ca roule, je teste et je poste.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (21 Juin 2019)

Bon bah ça ne passe pas. L'installation de windows via bootcamp ne passe pas, du fait que la partition créée ne serait pas au format NTFS.
Je vais voir si je trouve un moyen de formater nativement sur mojave au format NTFS.

Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Si tu démarres sur l'option *EFI Boot* (à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage) > quand tu as le panneau Windows de choix de la partiton de destination -->

- choisis la partition *BOOTCAMP* > puis presse le bouton : "*Format*" (libellé en bleu, vers le bas) > et formate à ce moment-là la partition en *NTFS*.​


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (21 Juin 2019)

Merci pour la réponse, mais cela n'a pas fonctionné.
Effectivement je redémarrais directement sur la clé usb contenant l'installation de windows et non pas sur l'option EFI BOOT, ce qui m'affichait un message d'erreur.

En passant par EFI BOOT, lorsque je veux formater le disque BOOTCAMP, j'ai un message m'informant que la partition n'a pas pu être créer ou qu'elle est introuvable. Lors de la création du volume bootcamp sous mojave, je n'avais pas dépassé la limite de 671Go. Mais au démarrage sous EFI BOOT cette même partition faisait plus de 700Go. C'est à ne rien y comprendre.

Ce qui revient au problème que j'ai sous Mojave avec ce partitionnement impossible.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (21 Juin 2019)

J'étais en ligne avec un technicien apple, bah je ne suis pas plus avancé.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Quelles sont tes intentions ? -->

- supprimer le Fusion Drive / le recréer et tester un repartitionnement avant toute réinstallation ?​


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (21 Juin 2019)

Je suis entrain de tester une solution plus radicale.

```
diskutil resetFusion
```

Je te dirai ce que ça a donné.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Je pense que l'option *resetFusion* ne fonctionne qu'avec un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* (ou du moins reconstruit un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage*). Or ton Fusion Drive est de type *apfs* et doit être reconstruit comme tel.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (21 Juin 2019)

Pourtant l’assistance Apple différencie les fusiondrive sous Mojave et ceux sous High Sierra ou antérieurs. Et il me semble que l’apfs est apparu sous Mojave. 

Et la commande resetFusion ne semble valable que sous Mojave. 

En tout cas ça suit son cours. Je te dirai à la fin de la réinstallation de Mojave.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (21 Juin 2019)

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207584 Si tu as le temps d’aller voir.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Je pensais à ce *§* du *man* de *diskutil* -->

```
resetFusion
                For Fusion Drive machine hardware configurations, reset the
                disk devices in the machine to a factory-like state (one empty
                Fusion volume).  This command requires the machine to contain
                exactly one internal solid-state device (SSD) and one internal
                rotational device (HDD); if so, you are prompted, and if you
                confirm, both devices are (re)-partitioned with GPT maps and a
                Core Storage Fusion Drive volume is created.  No system soft-
                ware is installed and no user data is restored.  All data on
                the machine is lost, including any "extra" partitions (e.g.
                for Boot Camp or other "user" purposes).
```


comme tu peux le lire : un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* est recréé. Si Mojave est alors l'OS réinstallé > le programme d'installation va opérer la reconversion du Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* => à un Fusion Drive de type *apfs*.

=> s'il en est bien ainsi (je n'ai pas la possibilité de vérifier) --> l'utilisateur ne peut pas tester la capacité du nouveau Fusion Drive *apfs* à être repartitionné > ce avant réinstallation de Mojave. Car il dispose d'un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* > et c'est l'installation de Mojave qui va le reconvertir au type *apfs*.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (21 Juin 2019)

Oui bah ça ils ne le disaient pas sur la page du support Apple. 

Je pensais bien faire mais bon, maintenant c’est fait. 

A quoi servent alors les commande de type ´diskutil cs’ utilisées sous high sierra ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

High Sierra ne gère qu'un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* (ancien procédé du Fusion Drive). *cs* est l'abréviation de *c*ore*s*torage -->

- donc une commande du type :

```
diskutil cs list
```


(par exemple) affiche le tableau détaillé du Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage*. Mais si tu as un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* > c'est alors la commande :


```
diskutil ap list
```


(ou *ap* = abréviation de *ap*fs) qui va détailler ce Fusion Drive.

de même > une commande du type :


```
diskutil cs createLVG disk0s2 disk1s2
```


va créer la base d'un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* et afficher l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume Group* (équivalent d'un *Conteneur*) créé, genre : *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX*

il faut alors enchaîner une commande du type :


```
diskutil cs createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```


pour parachever la création du Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* (exportation d'un volume installable).

comme tu peux voir > la formation d'un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* était plus complexe que celle d'un Fusion Drive *apfs* > ou une seule commande :


```
diskutil ap create disk0s2 disk1s2 "Macintosh HD"
```


réalise l'opération.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (21 Juin 2019)

Je vois la complexité de l’ancien système. J’attends que la réinstallation soit terminée (je pense pour demain). Et je reviens vers toi pour le résultat. 

Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi le support Apple recommande la commande resetFusion si elle n’est pas adaptée pour l’apfs, sachant qu’il s’agit du système natif pour Mojave. 

Wait and see


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Disons que l'option *resetFusion* offre la commodité d'emploi d'un tout-en-un : supprimer un Fusion Drive *apfs* > recréer un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* (si j'en crois donc le *man* de *diskutil*) > avant réinstallation.

Sinon > il faut passer par 2 commandes :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2
```


pour supprimer le Fusion Drive *apfs* > puis :


```
diskutil ap create disk0s2 disk1s2 "Macintosh HD"
```


pour le recréer. Mais l'avantage ici est que tu as sous la main un Fusion Drive *apfs* avant réinstallation d'un OS => et donc que tu peux tester des repartitionnements à vide et autres vérifications de l'*apfs* --> histoire de voir si le nouveau dispositif est valide (ce sans avoir eu à attendre une installation d'OS). En cas d'erreur trouvée à l'installation de l'*apfs* --> hop ! de nouveau le cycle : suppression / recréation en 2 commandes => et de nouveau les tests "à vide".


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (21 Juin 2019)

Oui, ça aurait sûrement été mieux, sans mon sempiternel empressement...


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (22 Juin 2019)

La réinstallation de Mojave est faite. Je tente l'installation de Win10 via bootcamp sur une partition supérieure à 700Go, capacité qui posait problème.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (22 Juin 2019)

Bon. Bootcamp a fonctionné pour la partie partitionnement. Le redémarrage a fonctionné et l'utilitaire pour installer win10 s'est lancé.
Maintenant, le problème est qu'il ne reconnait pas le disque bootcamp comme étant en NTFS donc installation de win10 impossible. Même en formatant le disque avec l'utilitaire d'installation Win10.

On avance un peu, mais pas très très vite.

Je pense qu'il va me falloir encore une fois de plus tes lumières macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie la configuration.

Pour l'installation de Windows-10 > est-ce que tu choisis *EFI Boot* à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage ?

Note : c'est *Locke* (absent du site depuis un moment) qui est le spécialiste ès installation de Windows. Moi qui n'ai jamais utilisé ni installé Windows --> je serais bien en peine de te passer des tuyaux pratiques (uniquement des spéculations théoriques d'ordre général).


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (22 Juin 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.9 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         1.1 TB     disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            939.9 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 50.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde mac          2.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *32.0 GB    disk4
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              32.0 GB    disk4s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

Je vois que tu as bien débloqué la capacité de repartitionnement de l'*apfs* : *1,1 To* pour la partition *BOOTCAMP*.

J'attire ton attention sur l'intéressant message de *monsieur* dans ce fil (que je viens de découvrir) : ☞*Installation de Windows 10 1803*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Je te conseille de t'inspirer de sa démarche.

- note : comme je n'utilise pas Windows > je n'ai aucune expertise dans ce genre de finesses de son installation.​


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (22 Juin 2019)

Merci macomaniac pour ton expertise, même à une heure tardive.

Je vois ce que je peux faire et je posterai ici pour te dire si j'ai enfin trouvé une solution ou si j'ai jeté l'éponge.

Encore une fois merci.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (23 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que tu as bien débloqué la capacité de repartitionnement de l'*apfs* : *1,1 To* pour la partition *BOOTCAMP*.
> 
> J'attire ton attention sur l'intéressant message de *monsieur* dans ce fil (que je viens de découvrir) : ☞*Installation de Windows 10 1803*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Je te conseille de t'inspirer de sa démarche.
> 
> - note : comme je n'utilise pas Windows > je n'ai aucune expertise dans ce genre de finesses de son installation.​



Macomaniac, j'ai bien tenté de faire ce qu'il était écrit dans le fil de monsieur. Mais pas de changement. 
Pour que l'installation puisse apparemment fonctionner, il faudrait qu'il n'y ait pas d'autre partition sur le disque, chose que je ne sais absolument pas vérifier.

Pourrais-tu m'apporter un coup de main sur ce dernier point ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2019)

Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> que  je voie la configuration actuelle.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (23 Juin 2019)

Encore une fois, merci pour ton aide.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            927.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 50.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2019)

Comme seul le HDD est concerné par l'installation de Windows > voici le disque :

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2
```


la partition *EFI* (*disk1s1*) n'est pas comptabilisée comme une "vraie" partition : c'est une partition auxiliaire de l'*EFI* (le programme de boot primaire du Mac). À ce titre > elle est échappée du compte des partitions pour l'Assistant BootCamp.

comme tu as supprimé la partition *BOOTCAMP* antérieure > il n'y a qu'une "vraie" partition actuellement : celle de type "*Apple_APFS*" qui contribue au *Conteneur apfs* global (*disk1s2*).

=> donc pas de problème a priori pour l'Assistant BootCamp dans cette configuration du DDE.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (23 Juin 2019)

Je te remercie pour cette expertise.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (10 Août 2019)

Un bon mois est passé et je n'ai toujours pas de solution. J'ai effectué de multiples appels auprès d'Apple. Ensemble, nous avons reconfigurer l'Imac comme à sa sortie d'usine (Yosemite) et tenté d'y installer windows. J'ai toujours le même problème (alors que windows était installé avant sous Yosemite). Le support n'a plus de solution à me proposer. 

Ah si, une "solution" qu'ils ont trouvée c'est de me demander de faire réparer l'Imac dans un centre agréé, et ce à mes frais....

Quelqu'un de la communauté a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème et a-t-il trouvé une solution viable ?


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (10 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Je créer ce message pour savoir si d'autres personnes sont, comme moi, dans l'impossibilité de créer une partition Windows 10 sur un iMac de fin 2014 équipé d'un Fusion Drive de 3To.

Après de multiples heures passées au téléphone avec le Support Apple, la seule réponse qui m'est apportée est que mon problème est remonté jusqu'aux "Ingénieurs". Les dits ingénieurs auraient dû avoir planché sur le problème et proposé une mise à jour.

Sur la dernière mise à jour de Mojave (10.14.6), il y est bien mentionné qu'un problème concernant un problème de partitionnement avait été réglé. Mais, après avoir essayé une nouvelle fois d'installer Windows via bootcamp, je rencontre toujours le même problème.

Je cherche donc des personnes qui on rencontré ce problème (message lors de l'installation de windows : "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante") et qui ont pu trouver une solution.

*Note de la modération :* on reste dans ton message de base et on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (10 Août 2019)

PhalangeDuSinge a dit:


> Possesseur d'un Imac 27 pouces de fin 2014 (celui avec un FusionDrive de 3To), j'ai malheureusement installé Mojave dès sa sortie.


En relisant depuis le début, tu es un cas particulier de par la capacité de ton FusionDrive de 3 To, je me suis souvenu de cet article... https://www.macg.co/2013/01/utiliser-boot-camp-sur-un-volume-de-3-71882 ...a toi de voir ce que cela donne.

Et aussi voir ce qu'il se passe si tu peux installer/utiliser cette version de Boot Camp... https://www.macg.co/macos/2019/06/mise-jour-boot-camp-pour-des-mac-avec-fusion-drive-106520


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2019)

Pour installer Windows-7 > OS ancien démarré via un boot dit : "*Legacy*" --> il faut configurer au départ un Fusion Drive à *3* partitions > dont *2* sur le HDD de *2,2 To* & *800 Go* respectivement.

- dans cette configuration > une partition *BOOTCAMP* sera toujours retranchée à la partition *CoreStorage* de *2,2 To* du haut de disque du HDD. Ce qui fait qu'elle n'excèdera jamais la limite des *2,2 To* sur le disque de *3 To*. Ce qui est requis > étant donné qu'un boot dit "*Legacy*" s'effectue par l'intermédiaire d'une table de partition alternative de la *GPT* principale = une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) inscrite sur le bloc n°*0* du HDD. Or une table *MBR* de ce genre --> est incapable de cartographier plus de *2,2 To* de blocs.​
- en conséquence le boot *Legacy* s'effectuera ainsi : émulation d'un *BIOS* par l'*EFI* > lecture par ce *BIOS* de la table *HMBR* alternative du bloc *0* du HDD > adresse du volume *BOOTCAMP* sur la partition décrite par la *HMBR* > exécution dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* du démarreur "*Legacy*" : *boot.mgr*.​
Pour effectuer cette configuration ternaire de Fusion Drive > il faut que tu sois démarré sur un OS d'installation indépendant des disques : OS de secours d'usine téléchargé en *RAM* > ou OS d'installation d'une clé USB démarrée. L'OS Yosemite est parfait pour mettre en place cette configuration ancienne. Je susi à ta disposition pour diriger la manœuvre.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (8 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour installer Windows-7 > OS ancien démarré via un boot dit : "*Legacy*" --> il faut configurer au départ un Fusion Drive à *3* partitions > dont *2* sur le HDD de *2,2 To* & *800 Go* respectivement.
> 
> - dans cette configuration > une partition *BOOTCAMP* sera toujours retranchée à la partition *CoreStorage* de *2,2 To* du haut de disque du HDD. Ce qui fait qu'elle n'excèdera jamais la limite des *2,2 To* sur le disque de *3 To*. Ce qui est requis > étant donné qu'un boot dit "*Legacy*" s'effectue par l'intermédiaire d'une table de partition alternative de la *GPT* principale = une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) inscrite sur le bloc n°*0* du HDD. Or une table *MBR* de ce genre --> est incapable de cartographier plus de *2,2 To* de blocs.​
> - en conséquence le boot *Legacy* s'effectuera ainsi : émulation d'un *BIOS* par l'*EFI* > lecture par ce *BIOS* de la table *HMBR* alternative du bloc *0* du HDD > adresse du volume *BOOTCAMP* sur la partition décrite par la *HMBR* > exécution dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* du démarreur "*Legacy*" : *boot.mgr*.​
> Pour effectuer cette configuration ternaire de Fusion Drive > il faut que tu sois démarré sur un OS d'installation indépendant des disques : OS de secours d'usine téléchargé en *RAM* > ou OS d'installation d'une clé USB démarrée. L'OS Yosemite est parfait pour mettre en place cette configuration ancienne. Je susi à ta disposition pour diriger la manœuvre.



Merci à toi pour cette explication qui est bien au dessus de mes capacités intellectuelles.
Par ailleurs, tu voudras bien m'excuser pour cette réponse tardive mais, déménagement oblige, j'ai eu d'autres soucis encore plus matériels à gérer. 

Si tu es toujours d'accord pour un coup de main, je suis preneur. Par contre, Il faudra me dire si une sauvegarde "time machine" sera nécessaire car, à l'heure actuelle, je n'en dispose plus.

J'attends donc te tes nouvelles. 

Et je n'oublie pas Locke pour sa réponse à mes interrogations mais, le post dont il fait référence datant de 2013, je n'ai pas osé le mettre en application.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2019)

Tu dis que tu as un iMac de 2014 et ton OS actuel est Mojave (avec un Fusion Drive de type *apfs*) -->

- pourquoi veux-tu revenir à Windows-7 au lieu d'installer Windows-10 ?​


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (8 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu dis que tu as un iMac de 2014 et ton OS actuel est Mojave (avec un Fusion Drive de type *apfs*) -->
> 
> - pourquoi veux-tu revenir à Windows-7 au lieu d'installer Windows-10 ?​


Je ne veux pas revenir à Windows 7. Mais je suis dans l’impossibilité d’installer Windows 10 avec Mojave alors qu’il était installé avec High Sierra. 
Mais le retour à high Sierra ne me permet plus en l’installer via BootCamp. Je pense que Mojave a modifié je ne sais quoi qui m’empêche de réinstaller Win10. 
Les heures passées au téléphone avec les « spécialistes » de chez Apple n’y ont rien changé. 
Je me retrouve donc avec un IMac qui se retrouve amputé de certaines de ses fonctionnalités alors qu’il devrait pouvoir le faire. 

Locke faisait simplement référence à un vieux post concernant les fusion drive et BootCamp. 

A l’heure actuelle, je n’ai aucun moyen de pouvoir réinstaller win10 ...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2019)

À l'époque où il s'agissait d'installer Windows-7 -->

- les ingénieurs de la  avaient implémenté un mécanisme logique sophistiqué sur les Mac afin de permettre le boot de W-7. Il faut savoir que ce logiciel requiert exclusivement un boot dit : "*Legacy*"' (= héritage ou vieux jeu). À savoir : un programme interne de type *BIOS* > lisant sur l'en-tête du disque de destination une table de partition *MBR* > lui décrivant selon cette architecture désuète (_ab ovo_ - dirais-je ironiquement : c'est-à-dire dès l'origine) => la partition d'un volume *BOOTCAMP* où exécuter un *boot_loader* (ou démarreur logiciel) de type "ancien régime" = un *bootmgr*.​
- afin de transposer ce mécanisme de boot "*Legacy*" sur Mac > les ingénieurs de la  avaient implémenté le programme de boot primaire des Mac = l'*EFI* => de la capacité à émuler un *BIOS* à la volée en cas de désignation d'une table de partition *MBR*. Or de table *MBR* > il n'existe par défaut sur un disque Mac qu'une table dite : *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) = une table "_fake_" (bidon) > flanquant sur le seul bloc n°*0* ou 1er bloc --> la table *GPT* directrice inscrite sur les blocs suivants : n°*1* à n°*33* > et recelant un unique descripteur décrivant la totalité de l'espace-disque à partir du 1er bloc vacant d'un point de vue *MBR* = le bloc n°*1* => comme une unique partition de type *0xEE* = de type *EFI*. Absurde description bien sûr > puisque ne correspondant en rien à la nature du partitionnement décrit par la *GPT* directrice. Mais laissant de ce fait l'hégémonie à cette table *GPT* prioritaire.​
- or le *BIOS* émulable à la volée par l'*EFI* => devait pouvoir lire sur le bloc n°*0* du  disque d'un Mac > non pas une *PMBR* décrivant absurdément l'espace-disque _comme_s_'il ne s'agissait que d'une vaste partition de type *EFI* > mais une vraie *MBR* décrivant selon son architecture *CHS* (*C*ylinder_*H*ead_*S*ector - construite en dépit de l'arithmétique stricte) => les mêmes partitions que la *GPT* directrice. Donc les ingénieurs de la  avient implémenté un mécanisme logique tel que : dès la création sur le disque du Mac d'une partition dans un type Windows (*DOS_FAT_32* ou *Microsoft_Basic_Data* ou *Windows_NTFS*) => alors la table *PMBR* du bloc n°*0* se trouvait automatiquement convertie à une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) décrivant en mode *MBR* au plus *3* partitions empruntées pour leurs localisations et leurs types à la *GPT* principale. Ce mécanisme de conversion automatique a été abandonné dès l'OS Sierra 10.12 --> une installation de l'OS *Legacy* Windows_7 étant devenue obsolète > la problématique étant d'installer Windows_10 - càd. un OS n'étant plus booté par un *BIOS* mais par une *EFI* et ne requérant plus une table *MBR* mais une *GPT*.​


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2019)

- si tu as suivi ces considération byzantines (qui ne font que refléter la nature de leur objet : càd. la nature de l'informatique même qui est la scolastique logique de notre temps) => tu dois à présent franchir un nouveau cran dans l'artefact logiciel. Une table *MBR* possède une limitation intrinsèque (liée à son architecture absurde de type *CHS*) : c'est de ne pas pouvoir gérer sur un disque plus de *2,2 To* de blocs logiques. Tout ce qui excède cette mesure => se trouvant "non-cartographié" et donc ne pas exister en mode *MBR*. Mais alors que faire en ce qui concerne les Mac de Bureau = iMac > équipés à côté d'un SSD de *121 Go* d'un HDD géant de *3 To* ? Un procédé *CoreStorage* permettant l'association logicielle des 2 disques en mode Fusion Drive > tout repartitionnement du volume *Macintosh HD* commun de ce Fusion Drive => conduisait exclusivement à créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* en queue de HDD hors *CoreStorage* > càd. dans la zone de blocs allant des* 2,2 To* => *3 To* impossibles à décrire par une *HMBR* inscrite sur le bloc n°*0* du HDD. Ce qui invalidait le boot de Windows résidant d'un volume mal placé en fin de disque de *3 To*.​
- qu'à cela ne tienne ! --> une implémentation du dispositif *CoreStorage* => permet d'associer *n* partitions en mode Fusion Drive > dont plusieurs relevant d'un même disque. Il suffisait alors de pré-partitionner le disque de *3 To* en 2 partitions principales de *2,2 To* & de *800 Go* > et de créer un *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive associant *3* partitions : celle de n°*1* de *121 Go* du SSD > celle n°*2* de *2,2 To* du départ du HDD > celle n°*3* de *800 Go* de la fin du HDD. Cette distribution tripartite étant donnée > les ingénieurs de la  avaient déterminé que tout repartitionnement s'effectuait toujours au détriment de la partition n°*2* de* 2,2 To* du HDD - jamais de la n°*3* de *800 Go* de fin de HDD. Ainsi => une partition portant un volume *BOOTCAMP* se créait-elle toujours dans les limites de la bande des *2,2 Go* de premiers blocs du HDD > càd. tombait dans l'étendue de disque cartographiable par une *MBR* de type *HMBR*.​
- note : un esprit logique soucieux de simplicité fondamentale ne peut que réprouver théoriquement ce genre d'ingéniérie bricoleuse digne du concours Lépine. Ces "arguties logicielles" faisant proliférer les "exceptions" au prix de contorsions de la simplicité. Mais si l'on va par là > toute l'informatique n'est qu'une tour de babel ou un palais du facteur cheval si l'on préfère - n'arrêtant pas d'empiler des artefacts au détriment de la simplicité fondamentale.​
En résumé : pour booter Windows-7 avec un disque de *3 To* => il faut créer un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* tri-partite (*121 Go* > *2,2 To* > *800 Go*). Or un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* n'est pas supporté par l'OS Mojave => qui opère la conversion automatique à un type *apfs* de Fusion Drive. Or un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* => ne supporte pas une architecture tri-partite - impliquant l'association de 2 partitions d'un même disque (HDD). À supposer qu'on construise sur ton iMac un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* tri-partite => tu ne pourrais pas réinstaller Mojave dans le volume commun > par impossibilité de conversion de ce tripartisme à une architecture Fusion Drive binaire de type *apfs*. Fin de la route (régressive).


----------

